# 14' boat for sale



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

$600. Trailer is included but needs work. Boat is a 88 smoker craft 14' V-hull. No leaks. Awesome for hunting or fishing. Rated for up to 25hp outboard (no motor included). Mounts for oar locks. Easily fits 3 guys and gear. 
PM or text for photos 4355545466


----------

